# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Best hairloss shampoo

## FearTheLoss

What do you guys think the best shampoo is for hair loss? I know there are no shampoos that clinically proven to do anything for hair loss, but what do you guys use? 

I'm trying to get my scalp in better condition, as it's dry and inflamed. 

Best, 
FTL

----------


## Gjm127

> What do you guys think the best shampoo is for hair loss? I know there are no shampoos that clinically proven to do anything for hair loss, but what do you guys use? 
> 
> I'm trying to get my scalp in better condition, as it's dry and inflamed. 
> 
> Best, 
> FTL


 I'm trying to figure this out as well. Nizoral 2% twice a week but what should we use the rest of the 5 days?

I personally ordered the Jinda shampoo from Thailand (lol, JAK STAT inhibitor apparently since it contains Brevilin A). But TBH I don't expect much from it, I'd like to know what the best shampoo is to combine with Minox and Nizoral (and possibly for those on FIN which I am not... yet). 

I heard about Lipogain, Regenepure, Revivogen... I don't know which ones are scam and which aren't. Any input from those that have tried is greatly appreciated!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I personally use both nizoral and regenepure.  I prefer regenepure, but can only get it online.

----------


## thechamp

reganpure hands down started using it a month ago stopped
My shedding better than nizoral , I think it's the added ingredients saw plamento and aloe Vera are excellent!

----------


## Gjm127

Do you guys recommend the DR and the NT or just one of them? Which one? Can it be my everyday shampoo given that it has Keto 1%?

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Do you guys recommend the DR and the NT or just one of them? Which one? Can it be my everyday shampoo given that it has Keto 1%?


 I believe DR is the one with Keto.  It's the one I use.  I used to use it every day without any problems, then I heard you are only supposed to use it a couple of time a week so that is what I do now.

----------


## Gjm127

> I believe DR is the one with Keto.  It's the one I use.  I used to use it every day without any problems, then I heard you are only supposed to use it a couple of time a week so that is what I do now.


 Defeats the purpose if we already have Nizoral 2% twice per week. I need an everyday shampoo. 

Prolly gonna end up using that Thai Jinda JAK STAT inhibitor shampoo scam BS from eBay lol...

----------


## Parsia

I would say Lipogaine big 3 shampoo is the best .
Regenepure conditioner which comes to market recently is a good product as well.
Regenepure shampoo is also a good product but it makes my hair so flat and looks awful , thats why I prefer lipogaine.
For sure regenepure is a really good brand.

----------


## mariechin1234

I also experience severe hairloss before. Many factors can contribute to hairloss such as diet, exercise, heat application and hair products. Make sure to avoid using chemicals in your hair and go ORGANIC.

----------


## JohnMPB

Nizoral as there are numerous studies showing its efficacy for hair loss as well as helping scalp conditions

If your scalp is still in bad shape with regular nizoral usage you can use shampoos with coal tar, pyritione zinc, tea tree oil, etc (these should help if your inflammation is due to seb derm)

----------


## Jazz1

Regenepure first, second Revita I tried every hairloss shampoo on the market and these two are the best.

----------


## mariechin1234

Revivogen Bio-Cleansing Shampoo For Fine And Thinning Hair Around contains zinc which helps kill common scalp fungi and may help prevent hair loss It also contains azelaic acid, which is thought to inhibit DHT production in the scalp. Niacin, which may help increase blood circulation in the scalp and saw palmetto, which may help inhibit DHT in the scalp.

----------


## FrankieRed

Parisa, have you noticed any new hair growth while using Lipogaine big 3 shampoo or regenepure? I am looking to see if there are people who have had a positive experience using them. More often than not I find that they cause people like myself to lose hair.

----------


## FrankieRed

Jazz1, do they actually work at regrowing hair? I noticed a bad shed for 3 weeks and stopped using it. I am looking for anyone who actually has seen regrowth in their hair while using regenepure, revita or lipogaine big 3. What I seem to find are people who experience side effects, like actually losing their hair.

Anyone out there who has seen positive regrowth?

----------


## MancBoy

I use nizoral and nanogen (sold at boots in the uk).  I find with nizoral my hair will be non greasy for 3 days or so and about the same with nanogen so I only shampoo twice a week.

However I am heavy shedding atm I think due to increasing my fin dose to 0.5mg a day so I hate washing my hair!!

I partly feel these two shampoos make me shed but I can't be sure.  My hairloss is just temples but I'm soooo close to NW3 now I just need it to stop!!

----------


## xande75

Did u guys hear about this shampoo* "Pura d'or Premium Organic Anti-Hair Loss Shampoo (Gold Label)"* sold at amazon? Got really good reviews.

----------


## Parsia

> Parisa, have you noticed any new hair growth while using Lipogaine big 3 shampoo or regenepure? I am looking to see if there are people who have had a positive experience using them. More often than not I find that they cause people like myself to lose hair.


 Hi Frank , I apologize for late reply , I had moving and i also do not access to internet yet , Very good question , But Technically hard to answer since no one try them alone and get before and after picture , Most people say you can not get any regrowth of shampoo ! My answer is I'm not sure until I have used it alone for couple of months alone ! To my experience I got some regrowth from using lipogaine 3 around 1 month and half ago but I use lipogaine minoxidil and fin towards , There is also another shampoo which Called cayane ( not sure About spelling ) its on amazon and looks legit to me , Company description is realistic also ! My suggestion is use lipogaine minoxidil and also good hair quality shampoo toward. If you have mtb you have to use minoxidil ! Lipogaine is the best minoxidil compound which I have ever used ! Hope it helps ! Please ask me if you have any question .

----------


## Parsia

> Did u guys hear about this shampoo* "Pura d'or Premium Organic Anti-Hair Loss Shampoo (Gold Label)"* sold at amazon? Got really good reviews.


 Yes I have that shampoo , But I just use that couple of times . Between the organic shampoo's I like Phytoworx more ! This is another good one although the reviews Are too short.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> What do you guys think the best shampoo is for hair loss? I know there are no shampoos that clinically proven to do anything for hair loss, but what do you guys use? 
> 
> I'm trying to get my scalp in better condition, as it's dry and inflamed. Best, 
> FTL


 Have you considered picking up a tube of over the counter hydrocortisone 1%?  You might try using an all natural moisturizer at night as well.  Hydrocortisone 2.5% is more effective but requires a prescription.  Careful not to overuse it, but on the upside, one of the side effects is excessive hair growth.  As a side note:

"Prostaglandin D2 plays an essential role in chronic allergic inflammation of the skin via CRTH2 receptor"

Chuck

----------


## BGL1040

Which version of the Nizoral shampoo is the best, the blue one or the anti dandruff version?

----------


## xande75

> Yes I have that shampoo , But I just use that couple of times . Between the organic shampoo's I like Phytoworx more ! This is another good one although the reviews Are too short.


 Thats cool, I ll check into that...tks

I am thinking of getting one of the two. Can u explain why u like Phytoworx more than the other? U had better regrown or hair loss, for example...

----------


## Parsia

> Thats cool, I ll check into that...tks
> 
> I am thinking of getting one of the two. Can u explain why u like Phytoworx more than the other? U had better regrown or hair loss, for example...


 Hi Xande , there is not any specific reason that I recommend phytoworx , I have both but I didn't use the other that much , So its up to you and your choice about ingredients , read reviews and just take chance and give it a shot ! Phytoworx doesn't lather that much but it has good ingredients , the other one too , So its up to your hair texture and other factors . I wish you the best with your regimen and feel free if you have any question to ask.

----------


## Thunderbass

I've been using Regenepure DR and I love it.

----------


## Gjm127

> I've been using Regenepure DR and I love it.


 I do too, Regenepure DR is working great for me. Leaves hair soft, full and thick. And it's a joy to apply it because I know it has an amazing list of herbal stuff that everyone on these forums has at least claimed that *might* (lol) work. 

Also it has this menthol smell and your head is completely fresh while applying and right after. 

It's got Ketoconazole 1% so daily use is recommended (I think, confirmation on this is appreciated) for that topical  anti-inflammatory and DHT inhibitory effect.

----------


## xande75

> hi xande , there is not any specific reason that i recommend phytoworx , i have both but i didn't use the other that much , so its up to you and your choice about ingredients , read reviews and just take chance and give it a shot ! Phytoworx doesn't lather that much but it has good ingredients , the other one too , so its up to your hair texture and other factors . I wish you the best with your regimen and feel free if you have any question to ask.


 tks!

----------


## Vlaj

Hey guys! I was also interested in the best shampoo/products for hair loss. I want to start a product but have also read so many review that guys start a shampoo then shed a lot of hair. That does not make sense to me since it's supposed to "help".  Also, what about supplements that help regrow or slow hair loss?

Anyways, as you've already been talking about some of the shampoos I will list, I will also add some information along with other products I found:

*Lipogaine 3
Regenpure DR
Nioxin
Dr. Proctor’s Thinning Hair Shampoo
Anti-Aging Rejuvenating Scalp Serum
Folicure para Caspa*

In addition, I like these shampoos (not really help hair loss) but for healthier thicker hair:

*Avalon Organics Biotin Thickening 
Jason Thin To Thick*

*Dr. Proctor’s Thinning Hair Shampoo*

A shampoo developed by Houston based Dr. Peter Proctor, MD, PhD, one of the top reseachers and leading authorities in the world in the treatment of hair loss. He personally holds 7 patents in the area of hair loss treatment, and has developed state of the art comprehensive topical treatments which combine NO up-regulators, vaso-relaxants, hair growth stimulants, and 5 alpha reductase inhibitors. 

This shampoo addresses hair loss from a pure hair growth stimulant mechanism as opposed to an anti-inflammation or anti-DHT mechanism of action. It contains an abundant supply of Pyridine-N-Oxides, which is a vasodilator that has the same core technology as minoxidil, without the documented acute effluvium, (shedding) that is documented to occur with Rogaine upon cessation of usage. Like Nizoral and Folicure, the hair growth benefits of Dr. Proctor’s Hair Regrowth Shampoo occur at a 2-3 times a week usage rate. Due to its unique mechanism of action in regards to hair growth stimulation, it can be rotated with other shampoos for a comprehensive shampoo based treatment effect. The sole usage of this shampoo is enough, in many cases, to halt further progression of MPB, according to Dr. Proctor

*Anti-Aging Rejuvenating Scalp Serum*

A novel plant extract derived from the rare argan tree - enhanced by supporting compounds - protects and stimulates the activity of self-renewing dermal stem cells. This serves to moisturize the scalp, provide nutrients to every strand of hair, and sustain a strong hair growth cycle.1,2

The new Rejuvenating Scalp Serum contains argan oil, which is unlike any other oil. It is a “dry” oil, easily absorbed by the skin so it leaves no residue or build-up on the hair or scalp. Argan oil has been shown to be exceptionally effective at targeting scalp skin cells to prevent dry scalp conditions, nourish hair follicles, and revive dull, tired, brittle hair.1,2

The effectiveness of the argan oil in Rejuvenating Scalp Serum is enhanced by four compounds:

Procyanidin B-2 to support hair growth.3-5
Biotin to help support hair growth.6
Copper to support hair follicles.
Tea extracts to inhibit free radicals7 that cause dryness, itchiness, and dullness of the scalp.
The suggested use of Rejuvenating Scalp Serum is to massage 3-5 drops into the scalp each day. This will:

Improve the health of the scalp
Actively nourish hair follicles
Promote natural hair growth cycle
Lock in moisture for a silky shine
Promote strong hair fibers
Improve hair texture and volume

*Folicure para Caspa*

Folicure para Caspa,(translated-Folicure for dandruff) is a Piroctone Olamine (PO) based anti-dandruff shampoo available over the counter in Europe and Latin America. PO shampoo has been shown to reduce shedding and increase hair shaft diameter in those with Androgenetic hair loss (AGA) even better than Nizoral Shampoo when analyzed in side by side studies. Being that AGA is a progressive miniaturization of hair in the pattern areas, the reversal of this process-actually increasing hair shaft diameter would be considered curative. PO shampoo, compared to Nizoral and Head and Shoulders, was found to be the best at increasing hair shaft diameter. The study detailing these effects can be found here

PO shampoo has been found to have these effects at a usage rate of 2-3 times a week.

----------


## thechamp

Folicure para Caspa Why are there not more people using this ?

----------


## Jazz1

> I've been using Regenepure DR and I love it.


 I would Snap this, second would be Revita.

----------


## Jazz1

> Folicure para Caspa Why are there not more people using this ?


 Piroctone Olamine made my whole scalp RED irritated.

----------


## burtandernie

Yeah just depends how much money you have to waste on over priced shampoos that essentially clean your hair like most of them do. You could dump some saw palmetto capsules in there and probably have as much chance as getting any hair results as you would on those shampoos. I would love to see before/after pictures of someone on solely the shampoo or some study showing the big results they give because I dont think they work and have never seen evidence any of them work.
I will give niz or a shampoo with keto a little credibility but your going bald even with that certainly.

----------


## Vlaj

I think this has great promise. I will  be trying it:

Anti-Aging Rejuvenating Scalp Serum

----------


## Vlaj

The *Anti-Aging Rejuvenating Scalp Serum* contain a novel plant extract derived from the *Argan tree* gets to the root of thinning hair and hair loss by stimulating the activity of self-renewing *dermal stem cells* to alleviate a dry scalp and induce hair growth.

*Dermal Stem Cells Stimulate Hair Growth*:

In 2009, a University of Toronto-based research team discovered a role for dermal stem cells in the dermal papilla (base of the hair follicle).

Dermal stem cells induce hair follicle formation and hair growth in mice, which in turn raises their therapeutic potential to treat hair loss (alopecia) in humans.

Scientists identified stem cells from the Argan tree that have been shown to activate dermal stem cells. This could stimulate the formation of hair follicles and hair growth in humans.

Argan stem cells increase dermal density to support a healthy scalp.

In addition, procyanidin B-2 and biotin support hair growth; copper supports hair follicles; and tea extracts protect the skin by fighting free-radical damage.

When combined, these nutrients offer a multi-faceted approach for improving the health and appearance of the scalp—laying the foundation for healthy hair.

*Topical Ingredients Revive Your Hair And Scalp*:

Procyanidin B-2 stimulates hair growth in balding men, leading one research team to recognize it “as a promising cure for male pattern baldness.”

Biotin combats thinning hair.

Copper supports hair follicles.

Antioxidant-rich tea extracts quench excess free radicals that result in skin damage.

----------


## Vlaj

Sorry, I decided to start a new post about this product.

----------


## Parsia

> Sorry, I decided to start a new post about this product.


 Hi Vlaj , thanks for your very nice post. even if we discussed that , I really do love your post .

Its great that you research and share that with us , Please keep us updated and keep to post and share with us your knowledge.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Yeah just depends how much money you have to waste on over priced shampoos that essentially clean your hair like most of them do. You could dump some saw palmetto capsules in there and probably have as much chance as getting any hair results as you would on those shampoos. I would love to see before/after pictures of someone on solely the shampoo or some study showing the big results they give because I dont think they work and have never seen evidence any of them work.
> I will give niz or a shampoo with keto a little credibility but your going bald even with that certainly.


 Agree...  Guys with hair loss should scale back their overconfidence in hair loss products that are minimally effective at best.

_35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant, 1045 Powers Place, Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011 - email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck 
_

----------


## htalk

Are they any good natural shampoos ?

----------


## FrankieRed

Hey guys. Quick question. A few people have told me that rogaine stops working after a year or two and then the hair falls out again. Now I'm pretty sure this is just hearsay BS, but i wanted to know if anyone has had any experience with suck a scenario, or if there have been any success stories going passed 2, 5, even up to 10 years. Again, just checking.

Thanks,

----------


## htalk

Success stories with rogain? lol keep searching man

----------


## KingCombs

> What do you guys think the best shampoo is for hair loss? I know there are no shampoos that clinically proven to do anything for hair loss, but what do you guys use? 
> 
> I'm trying to get my scalp in better condition, as it's dry and inflamed. 
> 
> Best, 
> FTL


 This is the best solution that worked for me.  I have been using it since High School.  Absolute Best

----------


## Parsia

> This is the best solution that worked for me.  I have been using it since High School.  Absolute Best


 Hi , What is the absolute best?

----------


## StevenLaventine

> Hi , What is the absolute best?


 I have been using Phytoworx Shampoo for almost 3 years now. I kinda hate the smell but it works great with Minox 5%. I saw a small growth but most importantly.. I did not see any loss.

----------


## kelleygarvey

> Hey guys. Quick question. A few people have told me that rogaine stops working after a year or two and then the hair falls out again. Now I'm pretty sure this is just hearsay BS, but i wanted to know if anyone has had any experience with suck a scenario, or if there have been any success stories going passed 2, 5, even up to 10 years. Again, just checking.
> 
> Thanks,


 Sure, anything can happen but keep in mind a lot of people will stop using it religiously or consistently and that is when a lot of issues ensue, as well.

----------


## cardib

def not bs...works for about 3 years and then stops. its not here say bs. what i think is bs is ppl who say they ave been using it 10 years with success by itself. even with fin it will stop working. 


> Hey guys. Quick question. A few people have told me that rogaine stops working after a year or two and then the hair falls out again. Now I'm pretty sure this is just hearsay BS, but i wanted to know if anyone has had any experience with suck a scenario, or if there have been any success stories going passed 2, 5, even up to 10 years. Again, just checking.
> 
> Thanks,

----------


## bmoreno515

Can using regenepure DR everyday cause hair follicle damage or something? Why is it reccomended to be used a couple times a week? Should I stop using it everyday?

----------


## Jazz1

> Can using regenepure DR everyday cause hair follicle damage or something? Why is it reccomended to be used a couple times a week? Should I stop using it everyday?


 I been using Revita and Regenepure daily for 3 years, I love it I wish my hair twice a day with both rotated.

----------


## JulioGP

I use Revivogen, Alpecin Coffee and Lipogaine BIG 3. I try to mix these 3 shampoos during the week.

----------


## Elanat

Now we can get many kinds of synthetic products in the market but they are all have a major problem that is sideeffects but in case of natural products you dont have to worry about it. Thats why i am thinking you can use olive oil,coconut milk,Aloe vera,honey that kinds of products they are also very easily available in the market and they are better for your hair then other products.I usually look for argan oil https://your-style-guide.com/best-argan-oil-for-hair/  as an ingredient in hair care products. Also known as tsubaki oil/camellia japonica/camellia oleifera (I call it the "oriental olive oil"). I've also suffered from a dry scalp for the longest time until I started using products with that in it, especially if there is a higher concentration of it included. I also use an Innisfree camellia oil hair mask. Gently calms the dry itch, hydrates and softens hair.

-1 for coconut oil. It was the worst thing for my hair. YMMV but it's a comedogenic oil so you should be wary about that, whether you use it for your hair or skin.

----------


## suruchipurimakeovers

Nice Information.

----------


## elvispresley

> Nice Information.


 guys of the forum be careful this user.
is always answering in topics with : nice.

just be careful. is suspicious

----------


## HMDWN

> Does anyone try beer shampoo?


 My hair got drunk, next magical treatment?

----------


## VeronicaGibbs

> What do you guys think the best shampoo is for hair loss? I know there are no shampoos that clinically proven to do anything for hair loss, but what do you guys use? 
> 
> I'm trying to get my scalp in better condition, as it's dry and inflamed. 
> 
> Best, 
> FTL


 I also experience severe hair loss before and I personally use Amplixin hair support system. This is shampoo is made for both men and women so don't get surprised by reply as a woman. This work really good and I have now fuller and shiny hair.

----------


## Jazz1

My verdict on the best shampoo for Hairloss:

Regenepure DR/NT
Lipogaine BIG3 Gold label 
Nizoral 
Revita, The Ketaconazole version, be carefully they removed the Ketaconazole for the European/U.K.

A great organic shampoo for the hair, Paul Mitchell green tea range, plus Jasons thin to thick.

----------


## solidboy23

Im trying to PM you but I cant because I just registered to the site. Ive been reading your posts for the last little bit and have some questions. How can I contact you?

----------


## solidboy23

> My verdict on the best shampoo for Hairloss:
> 
> Regenepure DR/NT
> Lipogaine BIG3 Gold label 
> Nizoral 
> Revita, The Ketaconazole version, be carefully they removed the Ketaconazole for the European/U.K.
> 
> A great organic shampoo for the hair, Paul Mitchell green tea range, plus Jasons thin to thick.


 Im trying to PM you but I cant because I just registered to the site. Ive been reading your posts for the last little bit and have some questions. How can I contact you? sorry for the repeat post. I forgot to quote

----------


## Jazz1

> Im trying to PM you but I cant because I just registered to the site. Ive been reading your posts for the last little bit and have some questions. How can I contact you?


 Hey who me?

----------


## Jazz1

> Im trying to PM you but I cant because I just registered to the site. Ive been reading your posts for the last little bit and have some questions. How can I contact you? sorry for the repeat post. I forgot to quote


 
Hey there is no PM option on this site, feel free to ask me on here?

----------


## Sammy0987

The best product for thinning hair or hair loss is Monat's Intense Repair Treatment Spray! I use to have really thin hair and loss a ton of hair around my temples due to stress and anxiety and this spray has made me regain hair and thicken the area around my temples as well. I would recommend starting with that product and slowly start using the Intensive Repair Conditioner! You can find the products online here ... http://samanthamoniz.mymonat.com

----------


## Charles Francis

Has anyone read this article on Pura Dor Original Gold Label Anti-Hair Thinning Shampoo? https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/pura...204121886.html
Any thoughts if this works better than the Bosley shampoo? I've been using it, along with taking Viviscal, for a few years. I think my hair loss has been nearly stopped, although I waited far too late to start these products.
Anyway, does Pura Dor Original Gold Label live up to the hype?

----------


## wook80

I use Regenepure DR (it makes your hair THICK in my experience) and now the Regenpure conditioner (just got it), and alternate between those and Lipgaine shampoo/conditioner. I'm 32, use minoxidil at night only, and the shampoos/conditioners. My hairline hasn't changed much in the 8 years or whatever I've been on cheap rogaine. I've noticed my hair at the front is getting a little thinner now though and I'm considering trying finasteride. In terms of shampoos/conditioners though, I think those ones do help. And they last for a while (minus the lipogaine conditioner, I have to use a lot).

----------


## Yash

Hi, am new to this forum, have been losing  and getting thinned for 10 years, could anyone tell if nizoral and olamine shampoo alternatively eod would cure crown thinning ? Any before and after pictures with shampoo alone doing the job? Thanks.

----------


## tigertiger

someone who have pictures after use Regenepure DR?

----------


## BaldNoBaldness

Have you tried Ultrax Labs Hair Surge?
It's my number one choice and I have tried more than 20 hair growth shampoos.

----------


## dustinb

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

anyone try this one? has 1% keto and a good value

----------


## karthik6262

https://detoxie.in/products/hard-wat...growth-shampoo
Hard Water & Anti Pollution Keratin Shampoo for city life. Enriched with Redensyl, Apple Cider, Onion Peel Oil and Moroccan Argan Oil. Best for dry, dull and frizzy hair - it restores hair strength, prevents hair fall, thinning and brings back hair shine. Best for city use where hard water problems exist.

----------

